

Ubuntu Edge funding reaches $10M - cocoflunchy
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge?tenM=true

======
sirkneeland
I want one. I preordered on day 1. I pray for a miraculous burst of
fundraising and/or Shuttleworth swooping in to save the day.

But I am prepared to be disappointed because as of now, we are _more_ than 2/3
through the campaign (22/30), while the funds raised are _less_ than 1/3
($10m/$32m)

~~~
tankbot
Indeed. $22 million in 8 days would be some kind of miracle.

I really wanted this thing too.

~~~
Vanayad
Just remember that it is indiegogo and not kickstater. The project still gets
funded even if the target is not reached.

~~~
b0b1k
Nope: This campaign will only receive funds if at least $32,000,000 is raised
by its deadline. Funding duration: July 22, 2013 - August 21, 2013 (11:59pm
PT).

